# Storm water/Drainage help needed



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

The last guys I had out did not impress me too much so I thought I'd try here. 

I need someone who *KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING* to come to my house and develop a storm water/drainage plan. I am not really opposed to any/all ideas and am not necessarily looking for the easiest way out. I just want to develop a plan that we can implement and it WORK. 

If you know someone who *KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING* when it comes to storm water runoff, moving water where you want it to go, and does a good job at this kind of thing please let me know. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump ... Anyone know somebody I could call to assist with drainage issues and help me come up with a plan?


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be interested in this info as well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I did this in Louisiana 30 years ago, Gretna Area. 

I would love to look at your drainage problems.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

PM inbound with contact info. Thanks Tom



BananaTom said:


> I did this in Louisiana 30 years ago, Gretna Area.
> 
> I would love to look at your drainage problems.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Two great guys,
Tom is a great guy, Joe.
He might even bring you some raw oysters.............


----------

